# От Урала до Приморья...



## SibBayan (14 Янв 2010)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые посетители сайта. Если у вас есть вопросы, так или иначе связанные с баянно- аккордеонной тематикой, пожалуйста обращайтесь, постараемся всем помочь. 

В Новосибирске (географическом центре Сибири) теперь есть центр *Сибирский баян*. Мы занимаемся ремонтом, продажей баянов, аккордеонов и гармоней. Имея стаж в этой области *более 15 лет*, мы теперь можем предложить не только мелкий ремонт, но и капитальную реставрацию этих инструментов.

Уникальным является тот факт, что теперь для замены меховой камеры или замены целлулоида сибирякам не нужно ехать в Москву или Тулу, это все можно сделать у нас в мастерской.

Так же мы осуществляем и другие виды ремонта:наклепка голосов, замена клапанов, замена-регулировка механик, настройка и прочий ремонт. Изготовление чехлов, ремней.

Помимо этого у нас вы можете продать свой инструмент, а так же приобрести баяны , аккордеоны , гармони различных мировых производителей:Итальянских(*Scandalli*, *Bugari*, *Zero Sette* и др.),Немецких (*Weltmeister*, *Hohner* и др.),Французских (*Cavagnolo*), Российских (*Акко*, *Юпитер*, *Тула*, *Киров* и др.).

С уважением *ООО "Сибирский баян"* *[url=www.sibbayan.ru]www.sibbayan.ru*[/URL]


----------

